# e-motor,zahnräder,schaltung



## Pakko5 (18. Dezember 2009)

*e-motor,zahnräder,schaltung*

hi leute hab da mal wieder ne frage und zwar suche ich elektro motoren die ich nutzen kann um zb eine case seitenwand aufzufahren oder einen deckel zu öffnen usw.

jetzt frag ich mich wo kriege ich motoren,wellen,zahnräder,evtl getriebe usw günstig her.

google spuckt nur komische sachen aus wenn ich nach zahnrädern gucke.

vllt weiss ja einer bescheid.

desweiteren bräuchte ich ne schaltung für:
-taster drücken
- motor 1 läuft rechts
- entschalter wird betätigt motor 1 stoppt
- motor 2 fängt an rechts zu laufen
- entschalter wird betätigt und stopp
- taster druck und alles umgekehrt.

anstatt endschalter kann man vllt auch ne schaltung mit zeit begrenzung bauen?!

bin absoluter neuling in sachen elektrotechnik


----------



## mattinator (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: e-motor,zahnräder,schaltung*

Alte Floppy- oder CD-/DVD-ROM- oder Bandlaufwerke.


----------



## rebel4life (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: e-motor,zahnräder,schaltung*

Ich würde es mithilfe von Sensoren (=Endschalter, können auch Hallsensoren oder Reedschalter sein, Lichtschranke geht natürlicha auch) realisieren, denn mithilfe der Zeit ist das nicht sonderlich praktisch, denn wenn der Motor auch nur eine etwas andere Last hat als sonst, kann das ganze System durcheinander kommen. Bei Sensoren passiert das nicht.

Bei der Schaltung würde ich auf eine TTL Logik setzen, schau dir einfach mal die Schützschaltungen an, da sind die Wendeschützschaltungen etc. drin, die brauchst du (natürlich zu Schaltungen mit Logikbausteinen umformen).

Das Zeug bekommst du bei Pollin, Reichelt und Conrad.


----------



## Pakko5 (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: e-motor,zahnräder,schaltung*

habter vllt auch ne seite mit tut´s für so anfänger wie mich?! ich verstehe nur bahnhof


----------

